# New Figure, New Scale



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Started a New Figure in a New scale Last week. It will be of Prince Jonah Kuhio Kalanianaole. My son posed for it and right now thats his face on there, but eventually the face will look like this. 








The scale is 1:12. Do they do model trains in 1:12? 
I really like working in this scale


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work. I'm not sure how to work a naked surfer in with the trains, though. Maybe as part of a sugar cane line. 
There are a few (very few) modeling 1:12 as extreme narrow gauge with 32 mm track as 15 inch gauge or 21 inch gauge with 45 mm track. More of us 7/8's (1:13.7) guys around (over at http://www.7-8ths.info/). 

-Brian


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 08/04/2008 11:40 PM

The scale is 1:12. Do they do model trains in 1:12? 
I really like working in this scale " border=0>




Very impressive! 

As far as 1:12, I know it's a commor scale for dollhouses. Also, I believe that 5" gauge live steamers are nominally 1:12 scale, although technically that works out to either a 5' gauge or a scale of 1:11.3. Either way, I think it's high time all those live steamers had some scale people to haul around!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

I think it's high time all those live steamers had some scale people to haul around!
aren't Barbie and co about 1:11?


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

aren't Barbie and co about 1:11?




Actually, at roughly 12" high, they're 1:6. Dad ran into this when trying to build a dollhouse for my sister - it ended up being twice the size of a normal dollhouse, because it was designed with Barbie in mind. And no, thank heavens, it wasn't pink!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey, this is the first step in sculpting. He looks naked, but will be sporting victorian period swim apparel


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahh crap! I thought you were making this guy: 








figure looks great anyway....


----------



## Michael Tollett (Jan 3, 2008)

that's what I thought..........I said "Cool!! The Silver Surfer in model trains"......then read the post.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I love the Silver Surfer, but he's a Marvel Trade mark, and I think they might not like me selling one of their trademark figures /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dont get me wrong the figure looks great, but if he's a 19th century surfing Hawaiian Prince, isnt his board a little short? Those old guys surfed longboards didnt they? ..and I mean loooooooong boards, some of them pup's were 20' long werent they?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Victor, 
You are almost correct. There were a variety of board lengths, from boggey board size up to the olo board which was about 13 to 16 foot long. What you see in his hands now is a scrap of wood. I'm working on his real board, which will be what is known as the alaia board. The alaia was roughly 7 foot long. 
Keep in mind that these boards were not mass produced and the sizes were not standard but rather tailored to fit the surfer. They were usually made of koa or hau but this board was made of redwood because this figure is to commemorate that in 1885 Prince/Senator Kuhio surfed the river mouth in Santa Cruz. He was the first documented surfer on the Mainland of U.S.A. The board he used at the River Mouth was fabricated by a local saw mill from Native Redwood trees to his specification. 
I am assuming (the size of the board is unknown and undocumented) he specified the dimensions of the alaia board because the olo board was so large and heavy, it required two or more people to carry it down to the waters edge, and he was with out royal attendants at the time because he was attending college near by and spending the summer with his cousin Prince Kawanakoa at the home of the Swans (a friend of the Kalakaua family that lived in Santa Cruz CA).


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool, looking forward to the finish figure


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Still haven't finished his board, but I am making some progress on Jonah Kuhio 








The likeness is close, but I need to hone it in a little more.


----------



## Reylroad (Mar 9, 2008)

Richard, 

I also belong to the 7/8th Guild and they can always use new figures. That scale is 1:13.7, but 1:12 would do in a pinch. I made a Ewa Plantation 12 foot boxcar (can't let my wife know because she said one more scale change and I'd be living outdoors with the cat) and I could use a coup[le of 7/8th figures to go with it. 

Nice figure. Do some more. 

Tom Rey


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

A number of British modelers do 1:12. Like reylroad said it would do in a pinch for 7/8ths. Those of us modeling in 7/8ths in the US do not have much choice since Carlo sold his 7/8ths figures to a British firm. It is a nice scale to work with if you are modeling 2ft on 45mm track. 
Noel


----------



## Reylroad (Mar 9, 2008)

Richard, 

I agree with Noel. Even though I model mostly in 15mm(1:20.3), I do dabble in 7/8th scale 'cause I really like it (but don't want to live with the cat), but 7/8th folks could really use a GOOD quality line of figures. Now, we have to look for action figures in roughly that scale. It would be a lot easier to just paint a figure then to keep kitbashing them. 

As you know, I have your figures and they're simply outstanding. Think about 7/8th. 

Tom Rey


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

With respect, I'd be wary of entering the 7/8ths figure business. Relatively few 7/8ths modellers opt for the kind of line you see in G-scale, with lots of trackside figures. Most 7/8ths guys need just a figure or two to put in their locos. So, as a figure-maker, it's hard to get a return on your investment of time, energy and resources. 

Do it for fun it you want, but don't expect to cover your costs.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Tom, I don't want to see you sleeping with the cats, so I'm not so sure I should persue that scale  
Pete, appreciate the information, but its never really been just about the money for me. If I get enough money to pay for materials and a couple of ads, and maybe a bottle of wine or a new toy, then I'm feeling successful. 
I've learned to reduce my cost by starting out small. First the protoype, then the clean up mold, then cleaning up the final prototype, then cut up the clean up mold to use in the final mold (reducing rtv costs) then pour what you need and no more. Usually the first five figures pay for the materials, so if only five rail fans buy one of my 7/8s figures, then at least I have a mold to make some figures of my own for free  At this point in the game, the figures are more of coop than a true business


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

A prudent attitude, Richard. Though I suspect the large amount of resin and silicone needed to cast 7/8ths figures might require an adjustment to your math, or a very small bottle of wine. ;-)


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Good point Pete, guess I'll need to sell 6 figures instead of 5 and anything more will help pay for my toys or my wine . 
BTW, what are the seat heights for 7/8 scale? I'm thinking of a seated figure for my first figure, since most people use them for their locos.


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

There are no standards. Standing up is safest.


----------



## Bill Martinsen (Mar 4, 2008)

Richard -
I model in 1:13.7 scale and I'd settle for a seated figure suitable for a chair or box that is from 19 to 21 inches above the floor. That would be in the range of 1.4 to 1.5 inches.

Bill Martinsen


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Simply buy a figure or two from one of the well known makers in 7/8th scale. e.g. Carlo, if you are not sure about the dimensions of larger figures. 

http://www.spirito.biz/Trains/figures.html

Sometimes I aquire figures in different scales mainly to study the painting techniques the artist used.










Have Fun

Fritz /Juergen


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't forget about Rob Bennett who makes figures in a number of scales. You can check out his stuff at:
http://www.robbennett.org/
While on this page, take a look at his Rogues Gallery that has figures of real people. 

Also be sure to check out his photographs at:
http://pics-by-robert.photobook.org.uk/


----------

